# looking for recipe for Morelle de Balbis AKA Litchi Tomato



## rex (Dec 25, 2009)

Mother Earth News just had an artical about Litchi tomato's or Morelle de Balbis. A thorny cherry tasting fruit. It said that people make wine out of it. I figured I would try it. Instead of waiting years for a cherry tree to grow I figure I can grow enouph of these in a season to make some cherry testing wine. The only problem is I can't find a recipe. Does anyone have a recipe for Morelle de Balbis or Litchi Tomato's?


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Rex. 
I am not familiar with tomato wine, but I did notice there are links to tomato wine threads at the bottom of this page. I followed some of them and it looks like mixed reviews are the norm. Maybe Allie or one of the others will jump in with a good recipe in a short.
If all else fails make a juice and mix with vodka and Worcestershire Sauce.


----------



## rex (Dec 26, 2009)

Hillbilly Bill said:


> Welcome to the forum, Rex.
> I am not familiar with tomato wine, but I did notice there are links to tomato wine threads at the bottom of this page. I followed some of them and it looks like mixed reviews are the norm. Maybe Allie or one of the others will jump in with a good recipe in a short.
> If all else fails make a juice and mix with vodka and Worcestershire Sauce.



Thanks for the welcome hillbilly. I have tomato wine recipes but the problem with them is that Morelle de Balbis isin't a tomato. It does look like a cherry tomato thus the nick name litchi tomato. 

tried to post the link to mother earth news but the site will not let me, google litchi tomato wine and it will be the first one that pops up.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 26, 2009)

rex said:


> Thanks for the welcome hillbilly. I have tomato wine recipes but the problem with them is that Morelle de Balbis isin't a tomato. It does look like a cherry tomato thus the nick name litchi tomato.
> 
> tried to post the link to mother earth news but the site will not let me, google litchi tomato wine and it will be the first one that pops up.


 
Oops! 

Sorry about that, Rex.
Bill


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2009)

Never heard of one myself either, sorry. But glad to have you here.


----------

